# my cat ate a worm?



## jordyaleo (Aug 21, 2009)

Has anyone elses cat eaten a proper 7 inch earthworm? he was sick twice today after it bless him


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Mine have ate all kinds if insects.....and probably worms but I haven't seen them do it.:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mine are obsessed with collecting them and bringing them into the house, so I regularly find rock-hard dehydrated worms stuck to my carpet under the dining table etc, but I've no idea if they ever eat any!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i've seen mine eat crickets and locusts.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

saskia eats spiders :/


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

My cat eats worms, locust, roaches, all sorts of garden birds and the occasional frog the little :censor:


----------

